# Any good dry rub brands?



## NoobSmokebot (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey guys. Just thought I'd pick everyone's brain for a minute. I was wondering if there were any good dry rub brands you guys recommend for beef and/or chicken. I typically use just salt, pepper and a little paprika for my brisket and Three Little Pigs Touch of Cherry dry rub for chicken. I don't eat pork (strictly personal preference).  I was just looking to expand my flavor profile for both and could see what everyone recommends, since I'm relatively new to smoking. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 26, 2020)

I like Harry Soo's Moolah beef rub for a commercial rub.  I like Jeff's Texas rub for beef for a DIY rub.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 26, 2020)

I have tried 3-4 of the Suckle Buster rubs and really like them so far, they have a bunch of different rubs to try, the 1836 is really good on beef,


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 26, 2020)

I like Rudy's Rub out of Texas for my ribs.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 26, 2020)

I am hearing a lot of good things about the Sasquatch BBQ rubs. A couple with activated charcoal. One without sugar I might try, has truffle in it too. https://spiceology.com/products/sasquatch-bbq-black-gold https://spiceology.com/products/sasquatch-bbq-dirt


----------



## BB-que (Jul 26, 2020)

I’d recommend Meat Church rubs


----------



## ofelles (Jul 26, 2020)

For brisket I like Oakridge BBQ Black Ops Brisket Rub creates a very dark bark.
For beef Oakridge BBQ Carne Crosta Steakhouse Rub is good or on steaks try Oakridge BBQ Santa Maria Seasoning
All the above are actually good on pork butts also!

For chicken I use either Killer Hogs the A.P. Rub or Cattleman's Grill Ranchero Seasoning


----------



## sandyut (Jul 26, 2020)

Jeffs rubs are great.  I also have been getting into Big Pappa Smokers, Lanes BBQ SPF 56 - love that s**t, and uh they are all packed up right now...there is another go to...  too old to remember without looking...


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 26, 2020)

can't help with brand named rubs but it might be worth looking into making some of your own. lot's of good ones here on smf.


----------



## sharryn (Jul 26, 2020)

I've tried quite a few different dry rubs and honestly, I keep coming back to Jeff's original rub.  It reminds me of the BBQ coating they use on Middleswarth BBQ potato chips.  I love it more than any that I've tried.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 27, 2020)

sharryn said:


> I've tried quite a few different dry rubs and honestly, I keep coming back to Jeff's original rub.  It reminds me of the BBQ coating they use on Middleswarth BBQ potato chips.  I love it more than any that I've tried.



Agreed.  Jeff's rubs are second to none.  I use them a lot.  I also really like the Head Country Original rub.  It makes the best taco mix IMHO.  Add a bit of cumin and chili powder to the rub and you have killer taco mix.

JC


----------



## Shaunlap (Jul 27, 2020)

i use a lot of rainier foods rubs. their jalapeno lemon pepper and ghost pepper smoky honey are favourites for chicken and ribs.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2020)

Lately I have been using just cracked black pepper as a rub.
But that being said, I would definitely buy Jeff’s recipes for rub & sauce. It’s a great starting point & can be tweaked to fit your flavor profile very easily & it helps to support this forum.
Al


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 27, 2020)

For a commercial rub for chicken I like McCormick's Sweet & Smoky rub.

For beef I usually just use salt, pepper, garlic powder and sometimes chili power.  Have also used Montreal Steak seasoning as well.


----------



## NoobSmokebot (Jul 28, 2020)

Nice! I think I may try both the Jeff's and McCormick rubs. I'm just trying to get a feel for what I like so I can start making my own rubs. But this has been helpful, thanks guys.


----------

